# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  .. انفصـآم الشخــصيــهـ .."

## أسرار الليل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
أكيد أغلبكم سمع أو قرأ عن مرض انفصام الشخصية..يعتبر انفصام الشخصية من الإمراض العصبية النفسية وهو مرض لا يمكن تجاهله أو الاستهانة فيه نظرا لما يخلفه من أعباء اقتصادية واجتماعية كبيرة تتحملها الأسرة والدولةمعا.أتمنى تستفيدون من المعلومات البسيطة إلى جمعتها ووقراءه ممتعه مفيدة 
*تعريف انفصام الشخصية ..* 
هو حالة اضطراب نفسية عقلية تصيب الانسان وتحدث تغييرا كبيرا في انماط التفكير والسلوك
والوجدان مما يؤدي الى اختلاط الحقيقة بالوهم وبناء اسلوب حياة لا ينسجم مع الواقع.
وهو حالة مرضية يجب الا تدعو للخوف او الخجل او الاحساس بالذنب من قبل الاهل، فهو
حادثة طبيعية مثلها مثل اي مشكلة حياتية قدرية تعترضنا،ويجب مواجهتها بكل شجاعة
ومحاولة علاجها والوقاية منها والتخفيف من وطأتها على الاسرة والفرد.وهو لا يسبب الما
عضويا لكنه يسبب معاناة نفسية شديدة تجعل المريض وأهله يتمنون لو انه مصاب بمرض عضوي آخر.كما ان الفصامي يعاني من احساس بالغربة وانقطاع الصلة بالعالم فهو يجد نفسه غير قادر على فهم الاخرين.كما انهم بالمثل غير قادرين على فهمه فهو معزول عنهم وليس هناك تعريف عام يصف كل الناس الذين يعانون من الفصام ، ولذلك فأن الفصام يبدوا مرضا مركبا. وبإعطاء الدعم المناسب فأن الكثير من المرضى الفصاميين يستطيعون تعلم كيف يتعاملون مع أعراض المرض ويؤدى ذلك إلى حياة معقولة ومريحة ومنتجة0.

*حقـائـق عن المرض..*
_ الفصام هو مرض من أكثر الأمراض إعاقة للشباب ..
_ الفصام عادة يصيب الصغار أو الشباب ما بين سن 16 - 25 سنة ..
_من الممكن ظهور المرض في سن النضوج ولكن البداية تكون أقل بعد سن الثلاثين ونادرا في سن الأربعين..
_الفصام من الأمراض الشائعة فهو موجود في كل العالم ويصيب كل الأجناس وكل الطبقات الاجتماعية..
_الفصام يصيب الرجال والنساء بنسب متساوية:
*بالنسبة للرجال فأن سن الاصابه يكون بين 11 إلى 20 عاما..
*بالنسبة للنساء فأن سن الاصابه يكون متأخرا بين سن 20 إلى 30 عاما..
_هناك خسائر أخرى بسبب المرض ولا يمكن حسابها مثل المشاكل والصعوبات الفردية والأسرية التي تعاني منها أسرة المريض الفصامي..
_الفصام هو مرض يصيب المخ يتميز بأعراض مرضية خاصة يتصف باضطرابات فكرية شديدة يعالج دائما بالأدوية .. 

*ما هي أسباب مرض انفصام الشخصية..*
حتى الآن لا نستطيع أن نعرف بدقة سبب أو أسباب الفصام ولكن البحث يتقدم بسرعة في هذا المجال والباحثين حاليا يتفقون على أن أجزاء كثيرة من المتاهة المتعلقة بالمرض أصبحت معروفة وواضحة والدراسات تنصب حول :
العوامل الكيمائية‎ ..
المرضى المصابون بالفصام يبدوا أن لديهم عدم توازن بكيمياء الجهاز العصبي ولذلك اتجه بعض الباحثين إلى دراسة الموصلات العصبية التي تسمح باتصال الخلايا العصبية وبعضها البعض . وبعد النجاح في استخدام بعض الأدوية التي تتدخل في إنتاج مادة كيماوية بالمخ تسمى " دوبامين" وجد أن مريض الفصام يعاني من حساسية مفرطة تجاه هذه المادة أو إنتاج كمية كبيرة من هذه المادة ، وقد ساند هذه النظرية ما لاحظه العلماء عند معالجة حالات مرض " باركنسون" أو الشلل الرعاش الناتج من إفراز كميات قليلة جدا من مادة " الدوبامين " وقد وجد أنه عند علاج هؤلاء المرضى بنفس العقار أنهم يعانون من بعض أعراض الهوس ، وقد أدى هذا إلى أن العلماء قد بدأوا في دراسة كل الموصلات الكيميائية بالمخ على اعتبار أن مرض الفصام قد ينتج من خلل في مستوى عدد كبير من هذه المواد الكيميائية وليس " الدوبامين" وحده . ولذلك تهدف الأدوية العصبية الحديثة ألي ثلاث موصلات عصبية هي: الدوبامين والسيروتونين والنورادرينالين ..
الفصام والمناعة الذاتية : 
نظرا للتشابه بين مرض الفصام ومرض المناعة الذاتية التي يهاجم فيه جهاز المناعة الذاتية أنسجة الجسم نفسها حيث أن كلا من المرضين غير موجود عند الولادة ولكنه يبدأ في الظهور في مرحلة البلوغ ، كما أن المريض يتواجد دائما بين حالات اشتداد المرض وحالات التراجع ، وحيث أن كلا المرضين لهما علاقة بالوراثة وبسبب هذا التشابه بين المرضين فان بعض العلماء يفضلون إدراج مرض الفصام ضمن قائمة أمراض المناعة الذاتية . كما يظن بعض العلماء أن المرض ناتج من التهاب فيروسي يحدث في فترة الحمل حيث لوحظ أن كثيرا من مرضى الفصام قد تم ولادتهم في أواخر فصل الشتاء وأوائل الربيع، وهذا الوقت من العام يعني أن أمهاتهم قد أصبن بفيروس -خاصة من النوع بطئ التأثير -وبالتالي أطفالهن ليبدأ الفيروس في التأثير عندما يصل الطفل إلى سن البلوغ ،هذا مع وجود عامل وراثي وفي وجود هذا الفيروس يبدأ المرض في الظهور..
سريان الدم بالمخ ..
باستخدام التقنيات الحديثة مثل الرنين المغناطيسي والمسح التصويري للمخ تعرف الباحثون على المناطق التي تنشط عندما يندمج المخ في أدراك المعلومات. والناس المصابون بالفصام لديهم صعوبة في ربط نشاط المناطق المختلفة بالمخ والتنسيق بينها . مثلا أثناء التفكير والكلام فان أغلب الناس يكون لديهم زيادة في نشاط المناطق الجبهية بالمخ ونقص في نشاط المناطق المسئولة عن الاستماع في المخ ولكن مرضى الفصام يكون لديهم نفس الزيادة في نشاط المناطق الجبهية ولكن لا يكون لديهم نقص في نشاط المناطق الأخرى .كذلك استطاع الباحثون التعرف على أماكن خاصة بالمخ يكون بها نشاط غير طبيعي أثناء حدوث الهلاوس المختلفة . وبعد استخدام الأشعة المقطعية بالكومبيوتر وجد أن هناك بعض التغيرات في شكل مخ مرضى الفصام مثل اتساع تجاويف المخ , بل وقد تم الكشف على تغيرات أكثر من هذا بعد التصوير بالتردد المغناطيسي حيث تم التوصل إلى أن المنطقة المسئولة عن التفكير ضامرة أو مشوهه أو قد نمت بشكل غير طبيعي ..
الاستعداد الوراثي : 
لاحظ علماء الوراثة وجود مرض الفصام في بعض العائلات بصورة متواصلة ،ولكن يوجد أيضا الكثير من المرضى بدون أن يكون لديهم تاريخ عائلي للفصام . ولم يتوصل العلماء حتى الآن لجين معين مسئول عن حدوث مرض الفصام. ويحدث مرض الفصام في حوالي 1% من مجموع الشعب فمثلا إذا كان أحد الأجداد يعاني من الفصام فأن نسبة حدوث المرض في الأحفاد يرتفع إلى 3% أما إذا كان أحد الوالدين يعاني من الفصام فأن النسبة ترتفع إلى حوالي 10% ، أما إذا كان الوالدين يعانون من المرض فأن النسبة تزداد إلى حوالي 40 % ..
التوتر والضغوط النفسية :
الضغوط النفسية لا تسبب مرض الفصام ولكن لوحظ أن التوترات النفسية تجعل الأعراض المرضية تسوء عندما يكون المرض موجود بالفعل..
إساءة استخدام العقاقير :
الأدوية " وتشمل الكحوليات والتبغ " والعقاقير الغير مصرح بها " لا تسبب مرض الفصام. ولكن هناك بعض الأدوية التي تؤدي إلى زيادة الأعراض المرضية في المرضى وهناك بعض الأدوية التي تظهر أعراض شبيهه بالفصام في بعض الأفراد الأصحاء..
النظريات الغذائية " النظريات المرتبطة بالتغذية "
بينما التغذية المناسبة ضرورية وهامة لصحة المرضى فأنه لا يوجد دليل على أن نقص بعض الفيتامينات يؤدى لمرض الفصام . والادعاء بأن استخدام جرعات كبيرة من الفيتامينات يؤدي للشفاء لم يثبت جدواها ، وتحسن بعض المرضى أثناء تناول الفيتامينات من الأرجح أن يكون بسبب تناول العقاقير المضادة للذهان في نفس الوقت أو بسبب الغذاء الجيد والفيتامينات والأدوية المضادة للذهان أو لأن هؤلاء الأشخاص من النوع الذي سوف يشفى بصورة تلقائية أيا كان العلاج المستخدم ..
أمراض الجهاز العصبي :
أن إصابة الجهاز العصبي ببعض الأمراض العضوية وظهور بعض الأعراض النفسية المصاحبة يجعل البعض يظن أن الأعراض قريبة الشبه بحالات الفصام ، وإذا لم يفحص المريض بعناية ودقة فمن المحتمل تشخيص الأعراض عن طريق الخطأ بأنها مرض الفصام والمثال على ذلك أورام الفص الصدغي والجبهي بالمخ وهبوط نسبة السكر بالدم والحمى المخية وزهري الجهاز العصبي مما يدل على أن اضطراب الجهاز العصبي يؤدي إلى أعراض فصامية وأن الفصام ذاته من المحتمل أن يكون سببه اضطراب فسيولوجي في الجهاز العصبي خصوصا بعد الأبحاث الهامة الحديثة عن وجود علاقة وارتباط وثيق بين الفصام والصرع فقد لفت نظر العلماء أن الكثير من مرضى الصرع ،خصوصا الصرع النفسي الحركي يعانون بعد فترة من المرض من أعراض شبيهة بالفصام وبالتالي انتهت الآراء إلى احتمال تشابه أسباب مرض الصرع والفصام .ومن المعروف أن السبب الرئيسي للصرع هو ظهور موجات كهربائية دورية شاذة في المخ وأنه من الممكن أن يكون سبب الفصام مشابها لما يحدث في الصرع من موجات كهربائية شاذة .وقد وجد فعلا أن مرضى الفصام يعانون من اضطراب واضح وموجات كهربائية مرضية ولكنها غير نوعية أو مميزة في رسم المخ الكهربائي. وقد وجد اضطراب في رسم المخ في 73% من مرضى الفصام الكتاتوني و57% من مرضى الفصام البسيط و54% من الفصام البارانوي .و قد ثبت أخيرا وجود علامات عضوية بالمخ عند مرضي الفصام علي هيئة تغيرات في نسيج المخ والخلايا العصبية .. 
*ماهي اعراض مرض انفصام الشخصية ..*
غالبا ما يبدأ المرض أثناء فترة المراهقة أو في بداية مرحلة البلوغ بإعراض خفيفة تتصاعد في شدتها بحيث أن عائلة المريض قد لا يلاحظون بداية المرض وفي الغالب تبدأ الأعراض بتوتر عصبي و قلة بالتركيز والنوم مصاحبة بانطواء و ميل للعزلة عن المجتمع . وبتقدم المرض تبدأ الأعراض في الظهور بصورة اشد فنجد أن المريض يسلك مسلكا خاصا فهو يبدأ في التحدث عن أشياء وهمية و بلا معني و يتلقى أحاسيس غير موجودة وهذه هي بداية الاضطراب العقلي ، و يستطيع الطبيب النفسي تشخيص المرض عند استمرار الأعراض لمدة اكثر من 6 أشهر علي أن تستمر هذه الأعراض طوال فترة الاضطراب العقلي .ومثل الأمراض الأخرى فأن الفصام له علامات وأعراض، والأعراض ليست متطابقة من فرد لآخر ، البعض يعاني من نوبة مرضية واحدة خلال حياته والبعض الآخر يعاني من نوبات متكررة ، ولكن يكون ما بين النوبات طبيعيا وهناك آخرون يعانون من أعراض شديدة للمرض تظل طوال حياتهم.ومرض الفصام يحوى تغيير في الشخصية ، ويعلق أفراد الأسرة والأصدقاء بأن المصاب " ليس نفس الشخص السابق " ولأنهم يعانون من صعوبات في الإحساس والتمييز بين ما هو واقعي وغير واقعي فأن هؤلاء المصابون يبدءون في الانسحاب والعزلة عندما تبدأ هذه الأعراض في الظهور.والتدهور يلاحظ في العمل والنشاط الدراسي _العلاقات مع الآخرين _النظافة والعناية الشخصية..
*الأعراض والعلامات المميزة لمرض الفصام..*
التغير بالشخصية:
التغير بالشخصية هي مفتاح التعرف على مرض الفصام . في البداية تكون التغيرات بسيطة وتمر بدون ملاحظة وبالتدريج تلاحظ الأسرة هذه التغيرات وكذلك الأصدقاء وزملاء الدراسة والمحيطين ، وكذلك فأن هناك فقدان للاهتمام بالمثيرات وتبلد بالعاطفة ، والشخص الاجتماعي يتحول إلى شخص منطوى وهادئ …لا يخرج من حجرته ويهمل في نظافته الشخصية ولا يهتم بالملابس التي يلبسها … ولا يستمتع بمباهج الحياة ولا يهتم بقراءة الجرائد ولا يفضل مشاهدة التليفزيون ويتوقف عن الدراسة بعد أن يفشل عاما أو عامين …ولا يحب أن يتحدث مع أي إنسان ومتقلب المزاج وتكون العواطف غير مناسبة … فمثلا يضحك الشخص عندما يسمع قصة حزينة ، أو يبكي عندما يسمع نكته …. أو يكون غير قادر على إظهار أى عاطفة ..
اضطراب الفكر :
وهو أكثر التغيرات وضوحا ، حيث يؤثر اضطراب الفكر علي التفكير السليم والتبرير المنطقي وتدور الأفكار ببطء ،أو تأتي بصورة خاطفة أو لا تتكون على الإطلاق ويتحول المريض من موضوع لموضوع بدون رابط ويبدوا مشوشا ويجد صعوبة في إبداء الرأي ، والأفكار قد تكون مشوبة بالضلالات الفكرية- المعتقدات الخاطئة التي ليس لها أساس منطقي ، والبعض الآخر يحس ويشعر بأنه مضطهد -ويكون مقتنعا بأن هناك من يتجسس أو يتآمر عليه ،وأحيانا يشعر بضلالات العظمة ويدعي أنه قوي وقادر على عمل أى شئ وأنه غير معرض للخطر. ويكون لديه أحيانا وازع ديني قوي واعتقادات غير طبيعية عن مهام أو رسالة لتصحيح أخطاء وآثام العالم وإصلاح شئونه . وأحيانا يتحدث في أمور الفلسفة والمنطق ويناقش قضايا الدين بدون أن يكون لدية الخلفية العلمية المناسبة ..
تغير بالإدراك :
يقلب الإدراك المشوش حياة المريض رأسا على عقب . و تكون الرسائل الحسية من الحواس المختلفة مثل العين والأذن والأنف والجلد إلي المخ في حالة تشوش حيث يسمع المريض ويرى ويشم ويحس أحاسيس غير حقيقية. وهذه الأحاسيس غير الحقيقية هي نوع من الهلاوس ..
المرضي بداء الفصام غالبا يسمعون أصوات لا يشعر أو يحس بها الآخرون ، الأصوات أحيانا تكون أصوات تهديد أو تعقيب وأحيانا أيضا تصدر الأصوات أوامر مثل " اقتل نفسك " وهناك خطر من أن تطاع تلك الأوامر . وهناك أيضا الهلاوس البصرية ، مثل إحساس المريض بوجود باب في جدار بينما لا يوجد شيء ، أو ظهور أسد أو نمر ،أو أن قريب توفى منذ فترة يظهر فجأة أمام المريض ..
و تتغير الألوان والأشكال والوجوه في نظر المريض. وأحيانا يكون هناك حساسية شديدة للأصوات والتذوق والرائحة ، مثلا صوت جرس التليفون أحيانا يكون مثل صوت جرس الإنذار للحريق …و الإحساس باللمس أحيانا يصبح غير طبيعي لدرجة أن بعض المرضى لا يحسون بالألم بالرغم من وجود إصابة شديدة0 
الإحساس بالذات :
عندما يصاب واحد أو كل من الحواس الخمس بعدم القدرة علي التميز يحس الفرد بأنه خارج حدود المكان والزمان - يطير بحرية وبدون جسد - وأنه غير موجود كإنسان .ولذلك فأن من السهل تفهم لماذا يحاول المريض الذي يعاني من تلك التغيرات المفزعة والخطيرة إخفاء هذه التغيرات كسر خاص به . و تكون هناك حاجة شديدة لإنكار ما يحدث للمريض ولتجنب الآخرين والمواقف التي تظهر حقيقة أن المريض أصبح مختلفا عن الآخرين .هذه الأحاسيس الخاطئة التي يحس بها المريض والتي يسيء فهمها و تظهر على هيئة أحاسيس من الخوف والهلع والقلق ، وهي أحاسيس طبيعية كرد فعل طبيعي لهذه الأحاسيس المفزعة وتكون التوترات النفسية بدرجة شديدة ولكن أغلبها يكون داخل نفس المريض وينكر وجودها .ويزداد آلام مرضى الفصام عندما يدركون مدى المعاناة والقلق الذي يسببونه لأسرهم .. فهم يحتاجون للتفهم والطمأنينة بأنهم لن يهملوا في المستقبل.
*الأعراض المبكرة للمرض :*
القائمة الآتية من الأعراض المبكرة للمرض لوحظت ووضعت بواسطة أسر مرضى الفصام والكثير من الأعراض التي وضعت من الممكن أن تكون في المدى الطبيعي للاستجابة لموقف ما ، ولكن أسر المرضى شعرت -بالرغم من كونها بسيطة - أنها علامات وتصرفات غير طبيعية وأن هذا الشخص" لم يعد كما كان ". إن عدد الأعراض وشدتها تختلف من فرد لآخر بالرغم من أن كل عرض يوضح تدهور وانسحاب اجتماعي وقبل البداية الحقيقة للمرض فأن الأسر تلاحظ عرض أو اكثر من الأعراض الآتية :
_تدهور في النظافة الشخصية. 
_ الاكتئاب . 
_ النوم المفرط أو عدم القدرة على النوم أو التقلب بين النقيضين . 
_ الانسحاب الاجتماعي والعزلة . 
_التغير الفجائي في طبيعة الشخصية . 
_ التدهور في العلاقات الاجتماعية . 
_ الإفراط في الحركة أو عدم الحركة أو التقلب بين الحالتين . 
_عدم القدرة على التركيز أو التعامل مع المشاكل البسيطة . 
_التدين الشديد أو الانشغال بالسحر والأشياء الوهمية 
_ عداء غير متوقع 
_عدم المبالاة حتى في المواقف الهامة 
_الانحدار في الاهتمامات العلمية والرياضية 
_الانشغال في حوادث السيارات 
_إساءة استخدام العقاقير والكحوليات 
_النسيان وفقدان الممتلكات القيمة 
_ الانفعال الحاد تجاه النقد من الأسرة والأقارب 
_ نقص واضح وسريع في الوزن 
_ الكتابة الكثيرة بدون معنى واضح 
_ عدم القدرة على البكاء أو البكاء الكثير المستمر 
_ الحساسية غير الطبيعية للمؤثرات "الأصوات والألوان والإضاءة " 
_الضحك غير المناسب 
_ التصرفات الشاذة 
_اتخاذ أوضاع غريبة 
_تعليقات غير منطقية 
_ رفض لمس أشخاص أو أشياء أو حماية اليد بالجوانتي "القفاز" 
_حلق شعر اليد أو الجسم 
_جرح النفس أو التهديد بإيذاء الذات 
_ البحلقة والنظر بدون رمش أو الرمش المستمر 
_ العناد وعدم المرونة .
وقد أظهرت الدراسات أن الأسر التي تساعد المريض وتتفهمه والتي لا توجه له النقد المستمر تساعد على سرعة شفاء المرضى وفي الجانب الآخر فأن مرضى الأسر المفككة أو المتشددة يواجهون أوقات عصيبة وتنتكس الحالة بسرعة مما يؤدى إلى العودة للمستشفي .وبما أننا نعلم تلك المعلومات فأن على أفراد الأسرة أن ينّموا مهاراتهم في التعامل ومحاولة التوقع والتكيف مع نوبات المرض في حالة زيادتها أو انخفاضها . الطمأنة الهادئة والمساعدة من الأسرة من الممكن أن تساعد المريض الفصامي. 



..............
ان شااء الله عجبكم المووضووع .. 
وإذا لاقيتـ تشجيــع بنــزل اجزاء لأن المووضووع عباارهـ عن اجزااء ..
منقوول

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

اسرار الليل
احسنت الطرح .. ونحن بانتظارك
لتكملي الموضوع .
دمتي في حمى الرحمن .

----------


## سيناريو

*أحسنتي غاليتي أسرار على الطرح المتكامل لهذا المرض النفسي* 
*شكراً لكِ* 
*دمتي بسعادهــــــــ*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو ع الطرح المميز ..*
*وآآصلي ..!*
*يـعطيكـ ربي ـألف عـآفيه ..*
*لآعدمـ ..*
*كـبريآء*

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكوورين حباايبي ع المرور

----------


## أسرار الليل

*الجزء الثاني ..*
*أنواع الفصام..* 
لتشخيص وعلاج مرض الفصام فأن الأطباء النفسيين يقومون بتقسيمه إلى أنواع مختلفة . وتبني هذه التقسيمات على أساس الخبرة والأعراض المختلفة التي توصف بواسطة المرضى وتلاحظ بواسطة أفراد الأسرة والممرضين والأطباء. وبعض الأعراض الشائعة في مرض الفصام من الممكن أن تكون بسبب أمراض أخرى ولذلك فانه من الضروري البحث عن الأسباب الطبية مبكرا .

وقبل التعرف على الأنواع المحددة من الفصام فان الأطباء عليهم مراعاة ومراجعة التاريخ الأسرى والشخصي للمريض والقيام بعمل فحص شامل جسماني وعصبي .وبعد تحليل جميع المعلومات المتاحة وتشخيص المرض بأنه فصام فأن المرض ممكن تقسيمه إلى واحد من الأنواع الآتية :-

*(1 ) الفصام المتناثر :* 
_الأعراض المبكرة تكون عبارة عن ضعف التركيز وتقلب المزاج وخلط ذهني مع وجود أفكار غريبة...أحيانا يشعر المريض أن هناك من يسحب الأفكار من عقله بأجهزة خاصة .... أو أن هناك من يسلط علي مخه أشعة ليدمره ويوقفه عن العمل ..

_ عدم ترابط الكلام وعدم القدرة على الفهم و التركيز ،و عندما يتكلم لا يجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن المعنى ….وعندما يفكر يمزج الواقع بالخيال . 

_ وجود ضلالات ومعتقدات خاطئة ..

_ التبلد العاطفي أو عدم التناسق الانفعالي " مثل الضحك السخيف بدون سبب" أو عدم الحزن علي وفاة الوالد وعدم الفرح عند زواج الأخت . 

*(2)الفصام البارانوي:*
في الفقرة التالية صورة من صور معاناة مريض بالفصام البارانوي..
" الرحمة……!
حتى لو كنت قد أذنبت …… ثلاثون سنة من العذاب تكفي للتكفير عن أي ذنب .
… وأنا لم أذنب !

أية يعني رفضت تلميحات أم آمال جارتنا بان أتزوج ابنتها ……فيها أية يعني …تقوم تقول لأبو آمال اللي بيشتغل شاويش في المرور يقوم يوصي عليا زملائه في مباحث أمن الدولة ……وفي الموساد ……ويخلوا حياتي عذاب في عذاب..
الرحمة…! 
وبالفعل كل ما اركب أتوبيس ألاقي ناس من المخابرات تطلع ورايا و تتحرش بيا بطريقة قذرة …
مرة تآمروا عليا و دخلوني المستشفي …… علشان مهما أقول عنهم بعد كدة يتقال عليا مجنون ..
ثلاثين سنة في العذاب ده لما طهقت…… طب ماهي آمال أتجوزت و خلفت …… عايزين ايه بقى مني 
ارحموني … لا عارف أشتغل ولا عارف أتجوز … ولا عارف أمشي في الشارع ولا عارف حتى أتفرج علي التليفزيون … امبارح كان فيه فيلم في التليفزيون أسمه رجل لا ينام … الله … انتم مالكم و مالي إذا كنت بانام ولا لا… حاجه تقرف .
أنا تعبت …… سامع دلوقتي صوتهم في اللاسلكي بيقول موت نفسك وأنت ترتاح …

من الفقرة السابقة نلاحظ أن الفصام البارانوي يتميز بوجود ضلالات وهلاوس حول وجود اضطهاد تجاه المريض وهنا يشعر المريض أن الناس تتعقبه … أجهزة الأمن تطارده 

وفي بعض الحالات الأخرى قد يصل الأمر بالمريض إلى أن يخاف من زوجته فهو يعتقد أنها ستضع له السم في الطعام … ولهذا ينزعج عندما يلاحظ أن طعم القهوة مختلف .وأحيانا يحس المريض بشعور زائد بالعظمة … فهو يتوهم أشياء عجيبة ، فهو أذكى البشر … وهو أعظم البشر … وهو قادر علي اكتشاف ما في عقول الآخرين … وهو مخترع جبار . ومع هذا الشعور بالعظمة يبدأ المريض بان يطالب بحقوقه في إدارة شئون الدولة . أما الأعراض الأخرى فعبارة عن قلق بدون سبب ظاهر مع وجود غضب وجدل مستمر وغيره ،وتسيطر الغيرة المرضية علي تفكير المريض ويتصور أن زوجته مثلا علي علاقة بأحد أصدقائه ،و قد يصل الأمر إلى أن ينكر نسب أولاده اليه ويدعي أنهم ليسوا منه ، ولا يكون هناك أمل في تغير هذه الفكرة مهما كانت الحجج أو الأدلة . كما قد تحدث للمريض أحيانا ..

*نوبات اندفاع (3) الفصام التخشبي :*
ويتميز هذا النوع بوجود : 
_ غيبوبة تخشبية "نقص واضح في الحركة والتفاعل " أو عدم الكلام ،ويرفض تناول الطعام و الشراب أو حتى الذهاب إلى الحمام..
_عدم الحركة مع مقاومة أى أوامر أو محاولة لجعله يتحرك ..
_ المداومة على حركة أو وضع معين غير مناسب مدد طويلة جدا وفي هذه الحالة يصبح المريض مثل التمثال ويتخذ أوضاعا مثل التماثيل ..
_الهياج الشديد بدون هدف وبدون سبب ويحطم كل ما يقابله في طريقه ..
*(4)الفصام غير المتميز :*
أحيانا لا نستطيع وضع الأعراض الفصامية الرئيسية في نوع محدد من الفصام أو قد تكون الأعراض مشتركة مع اكثر من نوع من الأنواع ولذلك توضع تلك الأعراض تحت اسم الفصام غير المتميز .

*(5) الفصام المتبقي :*
هذا الاسم يطلق على المرض عندما تحدث نوبة مرضية واحدة على الأقل ولكن لا توجد أعراض مرضية واضحة في الوقت الحالي وتكون الإعراض الحالية والمستمرة عبارة عن انسحاب اجتماعي وتصرفات متطرفة وعدم تناسق عاطفي وتفكير غير منطقي ..

*6) الفصام الوجداني :*
في هذا النوع من الفصام نجد إلى جانب الأعراض الفصامية تغيرات واضحة في الحالة الوجدانية أو المزاجية حيث نجد أن المريض يمر بفترات من الاكتئاب أو فترات من المرح قد تصل إلى حد النشوة. والفصام الوجداني يشفي بسرعة اكبر من الأنواع الأخرى ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

الجزء الثالث..
*دور الأسر في علاج مرض الفصام* ..
أظهرت الأبحاث التي أجريت على اسر مرضى الفصام أن المناخ الأسري الصحي له دور كبير في تحسين فرص استقرار المرضى ومنع انتكاس المرض..
ولذلك فأن الأسرة تستطيع أن تلعب دور كبير من كل النواحي في مساعدة المريض بالفصام..
*بعض الأساسيات عن المرض ..*
*1) العلامات المنذرة :*
إذا ظهرت بعض التصرفات الفظة من المريض فأنه من المفيد أن تبحث عن النصيحة الطبية . بعض النوبات الحادة تحدث فجأة واحيانا تظهر الأعراض خلال فترة من الزمن *..*
*الأعراض التالية من الأعراض الهامة للمرض :* 
* تغيير واضح في الشخصية 
* الإحساس الدائم بأنه مراقب 
* صعوبة التحكم في الأفكار 
* سماع أصوات أو كلام لا يستطيع الآخرون سماعة 
* زيادة الانعزال عن المجتمع 
* مشاهدة أو رؤية أشياء لا يستطيع الآخرون رؤيتها 
* التحدث بكلمات لا معني لها 
* المبالغة في التصرف مثل التدين الشديد 
* الغضب بدون مبرر مع الخوف الشديد 
* عدم النوم والهياج 
ويجب أن نعلم أن وجود هذه الأعراض أحيانا لا تجزم بوجود مرض الفصام لانها قد تكون بسبب وجود مرض آخر مثل الإدمان على العقاقير أو بسبب مرض عضوي في الجهاز العصبي أو بسبب اضطراب عاطفي شديد "وجود حالة وفاة في الأسرة على سبيل المثال"

*(2) الحصول على العلاج :*
خذ المبادرة - إذا بدأت أعراض المرض في الظهور فأبحث عن الطبيب المتخصص في علاج المرض - إن أفراد الأسرة هم أول من يلاحظ ظهور الأعراض المرضية وتذكر أن المريض إن كان يحس أن الهلاوس والضلالات شيء حقيقي فأنه سوف يرفض العلاج..
ساعد الطبيب بإمداده بكل ملاحظاتك عن الحالة المرضية للمريض - حاول أن تكون دقيقا في وصفك للأعراض المرضية ، ومن الممكن أن تدون تلك الملاحظات وتقدمها للطبيب لان تلك الملاحظات قد تساعد على دقة تشخيص الحالة المرضية ..
*(3)المساعدة في تقديم العلاج :*
العلاقة بين الطبيب والمريض علاقة هامة ويجب أن تكون علاقة يسودها الخصوصية وحفظ أسرار المريض التي يبوح بها للطبيب ،ومع ذلك فأن للأسرة الحق في معرفة بعض المعلومات عن حالة المريض التي تساعدها في تقديم الرعاية والعلاج المناسب . إن جزء كبير من مهمة الطبيب هو محادثة وشرح وتوجيه أسرة المريض القلقة علية . ويعتمد الأطباء النفسيون علي الأسرة للمساعدة في تحسن حالة المريض لأنهم يعلمون أن أي فرد من أقارب المريض يستطيع المساعدة في سرعة التحسن . كيف نتصرف كأقارب أو أصدقاء للمريض ؟ …ماذا نعمله أو نقوله عندما نكون معه له أهميه كبيرة للمريض و لتحسن حالته ..
لذلك يجب أن تناقش المواضيع التالية مع الطبيب المعالج :
* أعراض وعلامات المرض 
* المآل المتوقع للمرض 
* استراتيجية العلاج 
* علامات انتكاس المرض 
* المعلومات الأخرى المتعلقة بالمرض ..
ولذلك يجب أن يكون لدى الأسرة ملف يحتوى على معلومات عن المرض يشمل الآتي 
العلامات المرضية التي ظهرت على المريض ..
كل الأدوية التي استخدمت في العلاج وجرعاتها ..
الأثر العلاجي لكل دواء استعمل ..
*(4) علامات انتكاس المرض :*
يجب على الأسرة والأصدقاء أن يكونوا على دراية كافية بعلامات انتكاس المرض التي تظهر على المريض عندما يبدأ في التدهور بسبب ظهور بعض الأعراض المرضية. ومن المهم أن نعلم أن المرض من الممكن أن ينتكس في أي وقت وهذه العلامات تختلف من فرد لفرد واهم هذه العلامات : 
زيادة الانسحاب من النشاط الاجتماعي ..
تدهور النظافة الشخصية عن معدلها الطبيعي ..
*ويجب كذلك أن تعلم أن :* 
الإجهاد والتوتر النفسي يجعل الأعراض تزداد سوءا ..وتقل الأعراض المرضية كلما ازداد المريض في
العمر ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيــــــــــــــك ألف عآفيه اسوره ع روعة ماطرحتِ*

*ولو سمحتي مطلوبه في المسجآت مع كروزهـ* 

*وتسلمي ع الموضوع الحلو ،،،*

*مآانحرم جديدك ،،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يسلمكـ حبيبتي ..
مشكوورهـ ع المرور

----------


## سماءك حلمي

مشكورة خيوو 
ماقصرتي

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
ع الطرح القيم
مودتي وتحياتي

----------


## نبض الحياه

يعطيك الف عافيه غاليتي على طرحك للموضوع

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


س ـلمت يمناكِ خ ـيتو على روع ــة هذا الطرح المفيد ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ــافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

